# Privacy Bushes/Shrubs



## TxBuilder (Oct 28, 2006)

For all your Southerns what are your favorite fast growing privacy vegatations?


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

Poke 


not really my favorite at all..


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Tex:
How about wild cane or bamboo? That takes a wet location though; might be hard to find in TX. I think Lilly of the Valley makes the most beautiful hedge, with it's big pink or white blossoms all summer. Humming birds like them too.
Then there are fire bushes, Japanese Yews, Arborviti and cedar trees. I would try to stick with something that grows well and is plentiful (even in the wild) in your area.
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 28, 2006)

There's nothing like a giant row of hydrangea between neighbors   I believe the Oakleaf Hydrangea would be a native choice.


----------

